# Scotty or Ram (mounts) rod holders etc.



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I am looking at both...just wanted to hear your feedback on these accessories . I have One scotty rod holder but is some how too far front and may be buying an arm extension for it. I've been looking at the rail scotty mount (for a P.A.) as well and I like the fact that they are somehow flat. The Ram mounts (u bolt/1.5 ball) looks good, but that ball sticking up on the railing seems like it be on the way when exiting or entering the yak on the surf. Over all what do you guys found to be more reliable/ functional how do you have yours rigged..some ideas/pics will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i have scotty flush mounts on the mounting boards with a scotty double ended joint and a scotty power locks, works perfect couldnt imagine any better setup for trolling. ram mounts are nice but i heard under weight or pressure they dont like to stay locked into position


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks bbarton. After reading some reviews, etc... I'm more inclined to the scotty set up. I am buying some extensions and other mounts to play with as well. I'll post some pics once I have them installed.

One question. what size diameter (inside) is the scotty power lock rod holder you have on yours?...The ones i have are the baitcaster, and cant fit my flounder lights on it...it seems like the ones you have are wider inside. 
Thanks again.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I use Scotty and have never had a problem, plus they are cheaper. I also have a Ram ball that fits into a Scotty mount so I can also use Ram if I need to.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

FWIW, I just installed 4 of the BPS rod holders mounts that come 2 per package for $15.00. I used 3 of the provided mounts and one flush mount I had to order. They seem solid enough although I did replace the lockdown lever woth ss bolts & wing nuts...

P_


----------

